# Anyone know what this is?



## Kevinkevin (Nov 9, 2021)

Found this a while back. Can't work out what it is. Looks like it's been repainted from maybe white? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Kevinkevin (Nov 9, 2021)

Kevinkevin said:


> Found this a while back. Can't work out what it is. Looks like it's been repainted from maybe white? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Kevinkevin (Nov 9, 2021)

Just trying to work out if I should restore or leave as is. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Kevinkevin said:


> Just trying to work out if I should restore or leave as is. Thanks



Not sure who made it but I wouldn't spend any money on it. @ridingtoy you know anything on this one?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Not sure who made it but I wouldn't spend any money on it. @ridingtoy you know anything on this one?



Kind of looks British made with the rear fenders. Although it doesn't have the front brake that you typically see on kids English chain drive tricycles. Afraid I really can't offer much help on this one. Maybe a CABE member having more knowledge of English and European bikes and trikes, and even Canadian, could chime in.

Dave


----------



## Chaff1977 (Dec 6, 2021)

Could be Australian, maybe Cyclops or CCMC


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2021)

I think I would redo this one and enjoy the project


----------

